# Rahmengewicht Norco 4-X



## Fh4n (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
auf der Norco Website habe ich nur das Gewicht des Norco 4-X Komplettrads gefunden. Wie schwer ist nur der Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer)?


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Juli 2009)

Hi Fh4n

In der Schweiz hatten wir keine Norco XXXX Rahmen, können Dir das Gewicht also leider nicht nennen. Dieses Bike ist zudem 2010 nicht mehr im Angebot von Norco.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

